# Locus of control Fi vs Fe



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol I have never seen anyone shoot themselves in the foot as much as the OP in this thread. The ignorance is staggering. For an "Fi user" you seem to blame others a lot.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

tiger greengrass said:


> Lol I have never seen anyone shoot themselves in the foot as much as the OP in this thread. The ignorance is staggering. For an "Fi user" you seem to blame others a lot.


 you're still here


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Foxyfox said:


> you're still here


I am a user of this forum, yes.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Nah I've settled on ENFJ now. Could make a post on it but I'd assume people are fed up of hearing me talk about the topic of my own type.


Can't wait till your ISFJ typing.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> Can't wait till your ISFJ typing.


Irrelevant to the thread. Personal attack, well played.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Irrelevant to the thread. Personal attack, well played.


ikr


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> ikr


Is there a problem?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Is there a problem?


No, why? Does "ikr" sound like someone mad or upset or sad or frustrated would say?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> No, why? Does "ikr" sound like someone mad or upset or sad or frustrated would say?


I was referring to the whole interaction. You came in making a comment regarding my type as if you had an issue.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> I was referring to the whole interaction. You came in making a comment regarding my type as if you had an issue.


Right. Nah, I don't know why I would have a problem with you, sis/bro :thinking:


----------



## PluckyDucky (Apr 17, 2019)

Not sure if I count as an Fi user. I mean techincally in socionics eveyone has access to all functions, seems wierd on a topic of Fi vs Fe to exclude people who could provide useful info.

I agree with tiger greengrass about it being linked with confidence. I think people take responsibility in areas that they think are their responsibility. If they feel confident in an area they will own their actions, whether good or bad. If they feel unsure in an area they won't.
E.g.
An EIE would likely take responsibility over control of the emotional atmosphere
A EII would likely take responsibility over dictating the personal distance towards another

Lord Pixel also makes good points about Fe. I find beta especially to be vocal about things getting in their way, possibly with that combination of Fe and Se. This might seem to other to be a lot of beta complaining, but I don't think Fe valuing makes a person more or less likely to take responsibility. Fe is just more expressive and vocal than Fi.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm Fi and mine is very external


----------

